# Post Pictures Of Your Self-Modded 7's



## DelfinoPie (Apr 3, 2007)

I thought it would be cool to post a picture of 7's you have modded yourself (or are currently in the process of modding) with an explanation of the mods you have made and the reason behind said mods.

I am unable to contribute anything at the moment but as soon as summer rolls around my 7-string V is getting somewhat of an overhaul.

Just thought I'd get the ball rolling.

[Forgive me if there is already a thread like this, I did do a search before hand but didn't find anything...unless it was hiding somewhere. ]


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 3, 2007)

I haven't started this mod yet but plan on doing it soon. I recently purchased an RG7620 which will go under these modifications.

1) Paint will be stripped off from the body and headstock. It will painted in Desert Yellow.
2) It will have a black pick guard.
3) Either white knobs and white pickup bobbins. OR
Green pickup bobbins and fluorescent pickup bobbins.
4) Coil-tapping via push-pull pots. No tone pots, just two volume pots.
5) Maybe paint the trem cavity florescent green.
6) Maybe paint the lo-pro edge white.

Will definitely post pics of when I start.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 3, 2007)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=16065&highlight=7620+refinish


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 3, 2007)

That's still a super sexy guitar of Christmasy nog-flavored doom, Ryan.


----------



## Regor (Apr 3, 2007)

Ryan said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=16065&highlight=7620+refinish



Sorry Ryan, but mine's better  






Rhino Liner'd LTD MF-207


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 3, 2007)

You need to airbrush your EMG's green and red ;p


----------



## Mark. A (Apr 3, 2007)

Regor said:


> Sorry Ryan, but mine's better
> 
> 
> Rhino Liner'd LTD MF-207



You wish, jellyfish. Ryan has the pickups of Christmas doom.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Apr 3, 2007)

One piece mahogany body on a '98 RG7620


----------



## jtm45 (Apr 3, 2007)

Fuck 
That's one fine lump of mahogany dude,awesome flame on the edges too. 

Where'd ya' get that body from ?
I love plain mahogany bodies.I was even thinking about stripping the finish off my RG2027xvv the other day but i thought better of it.


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 3, 2007)

Regor said:


> Rhino Liner'd LTD MF-207



That thing must be freakin' indestructible. Do you use the guitar to protect the case or what?


----------



## xwmucradiox (Apr 3, 2007)

jtm45 said:


> Fuck
> That's one fine lump of mahogany dude,awesome flame on the edges too.
> 
> Where'd ya' get that body from ?
> I love plain mahogany bodies.I was even thinking about stripping the finish off my RG2027xvv the other day but i thought better of it.



It was built by a guy that worked for Brubaker guitars. I haven't seen anything else like it.


----------



## bazguitarman (Apr 3, 2007)

xwmucradiox said:


> One piece mahogany body on a '98 RG7620




My God, that`s a beautiful piece of mahogany. Awesome.

Here`s mine so far. Already has Sperzel locking tuners installed and I just added the pearloid pickguard. Next is new pups, pots and output jack.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Apr 3, 2007)

bazguitarman said:


> My God, that`s a beautiful piece of mahogany. Awesome.
> 
> Here`s mine so far. Already has Sperzel locking tuners installed and I just added the pearloid pickguard. Next is new pups, pots and output jack.



Nice. Double stick tape?


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm in the process of modding my RG7321. Right now I have all the parts except new pickups, but I haven't got the time to get started or the money for the pickups. When its done there will definately be a picstory of some sort.


----------



## playstopause (Apr 3, 2007)

I really got to ask this: what is it with people taking upside-down pictures of their guitars? 
We want to see the guitar the other way guys...


----------



## xwmucradiox (Apr 3, 2007)

Its the way it sits in the case.


----------



## playstopause (Apr 3, 2007)

Just turn the damn case the other way / Flip the picture / Do something for christ sake


----------



## xwmucradiox (Apr 3, 2007)

... you sound like you could figure that out with my photo and photoshop.


----------



## Sullen (Apr 4, 2007)

Regor said:


> Sorry Ryan, but mine's better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice F my friend.


----------



## Heavy Ed (Apr 4, 2007)

I already made a thread for this, but here it is again..










I also started a new project with my Ltd m207, Ihear pukes in fashion this year! 














Looks like crap now I'll post pics when I'm finished.
Oh yeah, nice lookin 7 there bazguitarman !


----------



## xwmucradiox (Apr 4, 2007)

Is that getting a bunch of coats of clear or are you just going to let the stickers wear away?


----------



## Heavy Ed (Apr 4, 2007)

Its gonna get a shit load of coats of clear! If it doesn't take its gettin stripped and I might try a swirl paint finish. I'm also going to put a hunk of mahogany in the neck pickup cavity and go with one hum and a vol.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 4, 2007)

Heavy Ed said:


> I already made a thread for this, but here it is again..



I do apologise for creating a duplicate thread, I did look before creating this one. I guess I didn't look hard enough lol.

Some nice guitars there, guys


----------



## Toshiro (Apr 4, 2007)

Here's my modded C7 Blackjack:






Changes made:
Chrome TonePros
Chrome with black pearl top Q-Parts knobs
Chrome Jackplate
Chrome Schaller Straplocks
Chrome pickup rings
Chrome Schaller Locking Tuners
Dimarzio D-Sonic 7
Dimarzio Blaze Neck
Neck sanded and tung oiled.


----------



## shredfreak (Apr 4, 2007)

still in progress


----------



## Ryan (Apr 4, 2007)

What exactly's going on with that lower horn there


----------



## shredfreak (Apr 4, 2007)

sanded off a bit cuz im always bumping into it


----------



## skattabrain (Apr 4, 2007)

bazguitarman said:


>



I love that man ... very tasteful look. i want to buy a 7620 and rip you off now. that's a 7321 right?


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Apr 4, 2007)

shredfreak said:


> sanded off a bit cuz im always bumping into it



THE RUSTY COOLEY MOD, I JUST DID THE SAME THING TO MY RG7620, I'M AT THE METALLIC COAT STAGES NOW, FINISHED THE PRIMER STAGES YESTERDAY.


----------



## noodles (Apr 4, 2007)

xwmucradiox said:


> One piece mahogany body on a '98 RG7620



Flamed mahogany? Wow.


----------



## Drew (Apr 4, 2007)

noodles said:


> Flamed mahogany? Wow.



 Pure sex, dude. Is that cleared or oiled? If it's just oil on flamed mahogany, if you ever develop a crack habit and need to sell it, talk to me.


----------



## Rick (Apr 4, 2007)

Drew said:


> if you ever develop a crack habit and need to sell it, talk to me.



Funniest post I've seen today. 






This is my baby. I want to put in a 707 and either put on a pickguard or some faux binding.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 4, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> This is my baby. I want to put in a 707 and either put on a pickguard or some faux binding.



That would look sweet with some faux binding.


----------



## Rick (Apr 4, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> That would look sweet with some faux binding.



Thanks. Maybe I'll do a picstory about it.


----------



## guitarjitsumaster (Apr 4, 2007)

For my A-7 on the right, I routed for and installed an EMG 707 bypassed the neck PU. I also installed string saver saddles that I had to sand down to fit. Nothing Fancy, just functional upgrades. Im fixing to install white D-activators into my new Gryphon.


----------



## skinhead (Apr 4, 2007)

guitarjitsumaster said:


> For my A-7 on the right, I routed for and installed an EMG 707 bypassed the neck PU. I also installed string saver saddles that I had to sand down to fit. Nothing Fancy, just functional upgrades. Im fixing to install white D-activators into my new Gryphon.



That Avenger it's the shit dude, congrats!

And rg7420user, i can't see the pic of your guitar


----------



## Rick (Apr 4, 2007)

That's weird, it was up earlier. Oh well.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Apr 4, 2007)

Drew said:


> Pure sex, dude. Is that cleared or oiled? If it's just oil on flamed mahogany, if you ever develop a crack habit and need to sell it, talk to me.



Its a clearcoat of nitrocellulose so its really thin but still pretty hard. I dont think Ill ever sell it and if I did, I dont think anyone would pay what I would want since everyone seems stuck on the fact that a 7620 model number has to mean it sells for under $500.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## JPMDan (Apr 4, 2007)

I'll give you guys a sneak peek at the progress of my ESP.


----------



## skinhead (Apr 4, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> That's weird, it was up earlier. Oh well.



Dinoized Ibby 

So, it's your own custom?


----------



## Rick (Apr 4, 2007)

Correct. I had the tone knob and neck pickup removed and bridge pickup replaced with a 707. My friend Zach filled in the holes with wood filler, smoothed it out, and painted it. The 707 wouldn't work with my HD so I had it switched out with the HZ7-A. I've been thinking about trying the 707 again lately, we'll see how that goes.

Looks good, Dan!!


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Apr 4, 2007)

SHAWN, THAT'S DANGED PURTY.


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 4, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Looks good, Dan!!


 
Thanks Rick, I still have plenty to do left, Need to get some 10-60 strings so I can get my locking tuner back on my low B. install my new metal pickup rings, send the guitar to a tech for enlarging the pot routes for the new pots. put in the fresh wiring and shielding.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 4, 2007)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> SHAWN, THAT'S DANGED PURTY.



Thanks!  It's beaten up though. I've had the guitar for 9 years and I refinished it 5 years ago. Since then, it's been roughed up here and there. It needs a fret level too.


----------



## skinhead (Apr 4, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Correct. I had the tone knob and neck pickup removed and bridge pickup replaced with a 707. My friend Zach filled in the holes with wood filler, smoothed it out, and painted it. The 707 wouldn't work with my HD so I had it switched out with the HZ7-A. I've been thinking about trying the 707 again lately, we'll see how that goes.
> 
> Looks good, Dan!!



Oh, nice. Did you think on EMG 81-7 or maybe 707DC?


----------



## Rick (Apr 4, 2007)

skinhead said:


> Oh, nice. Did you think on EMG 81-7 or maybe 707DC?



I think(I could be wrong)the DC is Dino's pickup so I'd have to steal it.  

Maybe the 81-7, who knows.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 4, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> I'll give you guys a sneak peek at the progress of my ESP.



Nice choice with the white pickups! Looks awesome.


----------



## playstopause (Apr 4, 2007)

^
White pick-ups rock! 
JPM, will you go with another binding too?


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 5, 2007)

Shawn said:


> Nice choice with the white pickups! Looks awesome.


 
Actually it's white bobbin toppers. For Pickups Evo 7 in bridge (absolutely smokes in Ash!) and a Blaze Neck.


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 5, 2007)

playstopause said:


> ^
> White pick-ups rock!
> JPM, will you go with another binding too?


 
well it came with faux binding on the body I'm thinking about getting some pinstripe from autozone (like djpharoah did but with single stripe) and make the body have white binding as well so it'll match up and look hella sweet.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Apr 5, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> I think(I could be wrong)the DC is Dino's pickup so I'd have to steal it.
> 
> Maybe the 81-7, who knows.


 
Not 100%, but I think they may have made a limited run of 707DC's available to the public.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 5, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> That's weird, it was up earlier. Oh well.




    

Really DINOish...


----------



## metalfiend666 (Apr 5, 2007)

Guitars I no longer have, but my RG7321 (which gained green knobs & switch tip after this pic) and my repainted Avenger 7


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 5, 2007)

Your Avenger 7 looks awesome, what kind of paint did you use?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Apr 5, 2007)

Ok, I cheated a little with that. The paintjob was by the previous owner, but it looked like car paint. I just completely replaced the electrics and fitted a Dimarzio TZ7/PAF7 combo (how I know the TZ7 is an awful pickup, worse than the Duncan Designed it replaced). It gained a set of New 7's prior to being sold, which actually sounded really, really good in the mahogany body.


----------



## yevetz (Apr 5, 2007)

Great guitars.


----------



## playstopause (Apr 5, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> well it came with faux binding on the body I'm thinking about getting some pinstripe from autozone (like djpharoah did but with single stripe) and make the body have white binding as well so it'll match up and look hella sweet.



Right on!


----------



## bazguitarman (Apr 5, 2007)

skattabrain said:


> I love that man ... very tasteful look. i want to buy a 7620 and rip you off now. that's a 7321 right?




Yeah, that`s the RG7321 that I just bought. The previous owner (one removed) had already had locking tuners installed and a fret level done. I started my mods with the pickguard and will soon add a matching trussrod cover and control cavity cover. Next will be pups, pots and output jack. I really want to go with a Bareknuckles ceramic Warpig in the bridge and maybe a Miracle Man in the neck. They are so expensive though. I may just try the Dimarzio D-sonic 7 and Air Norton 7 to get some good pups at a slightly better price.

Eric


----------



## Invader (Apr 8, 2007)

Here's my cheapo-7. It was originally black. The paint job looks fine...from a distance.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Apr 8, 2007)

Is that a bradley?


----------



## B Lopez (Apr 8, 2007)

I put in the pickups... Does that count? 

Im thinking of dying the fretboard black. Yay or nay?


----------



## Invader (Apr 8, 2007)

No, it's a Harley Benton. A german music store's own brand. It's pretty shitty but at least it looks ok.


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 8, 2007)

Invader said:


> Here's my cheapo-7. It was originally black. The paint job looks fine...from a distance.


 
I'm digging that copper finish


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 8, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> I'm digging that copper finish



+1...my strat is kind of that colour except not metallic, so just orange 



B Lopez said:


> I put in the pickups... Does that count?
> 
> Im thinking of dying the fretboard black. Yay or nay?



That finish = 

And I say "Yay" to the fretboard dying .


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Apr 8, 2007)

James, I'm doing the UV7BK look on my 7321 too. Just wondering, does the bridge pickup have to be F-spaced?


----------



## playstopause (Apr 8, 2007)

My modded beater Fender Squier Stagemaster


----------



## dpm (Apr 8, 2007)

the UV again


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 8, 2007)

playstopause said:


> My modded beater Fender Squier Stagemaster



Aside from the fact that the body is made of so many pieces of wood, I think it looks way better like that: almost like a real guitar!


----------



## playstopause (Apr 8, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> Aside from the fact that the body is made of so many pieces of wood, I think it looks way better like that.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Apr 9, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> I'm digging that copper finish




LOOKS A LOT LIKE DUPLICOLOR'S _METALCAST_ GOLD, VERY NICE.

I GOT THE BLUE COATS OF METALCAST ON MY RG7620 THIS WEEKEND, NOW IT HAS TO SIT FOR 7 DAYS TO CURE BEFORE I APPLY DUPLICOLOR _EFFECTS_ & CLEAR GLOSSY COATS.

SOME SWEET MODS ON THE BOARD, NICE.


----------



## DaveCarter (May 13, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> I put in the pickups... Does that count?
> 
> Im thinking of dying the fretboard black. Yay or nay?



sorry to bump this old thread but what is that guitar??? absolutely LUSH mate.


----------



## xwmucradiox (May 13, 2007)

ESP MH-307


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (May 14, 2007)

LTD-H207 I scalloped myself.

I might sell it soon. It just collects dust.


----------



## B Lopez (May 14, 2007)

Looks good dude. I wouldn't sell it though, it looks like one of those ones you'd regret selling.


----------



## DaveCarter (May 14, 2007)

cheers mate, wish Id seen that before I ordered my ibanez!! ah well, shit happens.


----------



## wytchcrypt (May 14, 2007)

This is my baby...a black cherry C7 Hellraiser, I added a Kahler 7227 hybrid trem and Schaller locking tuners...for more info check out the thread, Planned mods for Schecter C7 Hellraiser


----------



## Carrion (May 14, 2007)

wytchcrypt said:


> This is my baby...a black cherry C7 Hellraiser, I added a Kahler 7227 hybrid trem and Schaller locking tuners...for more info check out the thread, Planned mods for Schecter C7 Hellraiser



Holy. Fucking. Shit. That's amazing!


----------



## kmanick (May 14, 2007)

Damn that hellraiser looks great!!!!


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 14, 2007)

How easy was it to fit the Kahler? Looks good, I almost didn't realise it'd been modded from the picture.


----------



## Jysan (May 14, 2007)

dude that's amazing!


----------



## wytchcrypt (May 14, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> How easy was it to fit the Kahler? Looks good, I almost didn't realise it'd been modded from the picture.



It was challenging...I worked very carefully and with a healthy respect that one slip of the drill could turn my beautiful new Hellraiser into a really cool coffee table.

I had to rout about an inch down from the surface. The toughest part was I couldn't use the existing bridge posts and had to drill new ones. I knew I had to get those aligned and drilled pretty close to perfect and I had to use the biggest drill bit I had. Felt like I was trying brain surgery with a crowbar  

All in all, the footprint of the Kahler almost perfectly covered the original bridge post and string-through-body holes. The project took me 3 or 4 hours. This was the first guitar project I ever did that required routing or other woodwork and it was risky doing it myself, but oh it feels so good that it turned out well


----------



## Rick (May 14, 2007)

Time for mine. 







Being a Dino fan, it was inevitable that I was gonna do this. Had the neck pickup, tone knob, and pickup selector removed, then the bridge pickup was replaced with a 707. For some reason, it didn't work with my HD but I'm gonna try again. My friend Zach put in some wood filler then smoothed it out and painted it. I might either get a pickguard put in or some binding, haven't decided yet.

Oh yeah, my signature's on the 12th fret on a piece of paper, hence the old name the Ibanez Rick Windsor Signature Edition.


----------



## rummy (May 14, 2007)

hardly modded, really.






DiMarzio Blaze Neck
DiMarzio Blaze Bridge
Dyed fretboard.


----------



## Michael (May 14, 2007)

Nicely done.


----------



## djpharoah (May 14, 2007)

Just got this awesome pickguard today!!


----------



## Rindgecore (May 15, 2007)

Here's my RG7620 in Royal Blue and put on the pickguard and threw in an Evo/Air Norton. I'm always contemplating getting a new pickguard without the neck 'bucker & tone knob though.


----------



## Mykie (May 15, 2007)




----------

